# McGiffirt Log Loader + Bending Plastic



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I am considering building a McGiffirt log loader similar to these pictures. They are pictures of a McGiffirt taken in the early 70;s at the Collier State Park in Oregon. I am seeking advice on how to bend plastic to create the heavy H beams used in the legs of the loader. I believe that the steel is about I inch thick in the legs. Any thoughts are appreciated.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/hunteman/107.JPG
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/hunteman/108.JPG


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm assuming you're thinking of building in 1:20.3, in which case 1" is really close to .050" - too thick to easily bend cold. What I have successfully done in the past was to heat pieces of styrene in boiling water (a glass cup in the microwave works beautifully), which softens the styrene enough to bend easily. If possible, bend the styrene around a form and clamp it in place while heating (scotch tape worked for me). If not, heat it and then clamp it to a form before it cools.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I am building in 1:20.3 using boiling water is a great idea. Thanks. The only thing I was considering was a hot air gun which just wasn't working.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is what I would do. First cut out the web from plastic in the hockey stick shape. This will be your main structural support. Make it as good as you can. Now take some material whose thickness is the size of flange you want. Use the boiling water trick to soften it. Now while it is hot and soft clamp it to the web you cut out. When it has cooled you can glue it on to make the H shape you are looking for. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would second Rich's idea--build the web first, even if you have to glue several pieces together if you can't find a sheet big enough to cut it from, then glue on the flanges later. I think you'll have trouble keeping things from looking distorted if you use heat but if you can actually buy an H beam that size it might be worth trying first. 
Neat project, good luck with it! 

Keith


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I also think you may distort the heck out of a H section.. 

Try a scale drawing first to see just what your doing.. 
I would lean towards fabricating them, plus then you can add all those great rivets on both flanges, for those rivet counters here!! ha!! 

cut 4 pieces into J's and add to that - even in fixture to align the parts.. or laminate J's from thin stock, easy to cut and stronger.... 

have'N fun yet!!? 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I will add that you might want to build a form, rather than bending the pieces in place. If you have a scroll saw (or at least decent skills with a coping or jeweler's saw), I would suggest cutting the desired curves out of a block of wood. Sand the cut so that the resulting three pieces can be clamped together with your styrene between them. Without some way to hold the piece across the entire width, you're likely to end up with too much distortion.


----------

